# Fluval Aqualife & Plant Performance LED Strip Lights



## jasonc (May 10, 2010)

Hi All,

Has anyone had experience with this LED strip light? What are your thoughts on it? I am researching on replacing the compact florescent on my planted tank and wondering if this new fluval LED fixture is any good.

Feel free to share your experiences with it here. Thanks.

Jason


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just wondering if you are trying to achieve high or low light? Are you injecting CO2?


----------



## jasonc (May 10, 2010)

High light and with CO2. Just wanted to replace my very old CF's with something that generates less heat and has a slimmer profile. Thanks.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you jasonc. Hopefully someone has some good info on this. I know little about LED's but I want to make the switch without breaking the bank  

What are your thoughts on this light Reckon? I know you are all about the plants and have researched a ton

Cheers
Justin


----------



## jasonc (May 10, 2010)

I hear ya Justin. I think the best bet is to just go to a store and turn on one and see how bright it is in person. I will report my findings when I get to it.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

I purchased the Fluval LED Planted from Noah's Pet Ark to replace the GLO lights I had been using. It was a breakeven on replacing the bulbs every year versus buying an LED light (not sure how many years).

Graham at Noah's shared some Hagen Technical information that sold me on the light. They have done a lot of research for the various lights they launched - regular, marine and planted tank. 

Being brighter does not mean your plants will grow bigger - if I recall, the light being produced by your lights have to be in the right spectrum range or your plants will not absorb (not sure if it is right word.

Now after 8 months, my planted tank is doing as well when I had the GLO.


----------

